# Creating Projection Animated Characters Part 2



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to show how to do this. Very interesting, and makes me want to try it.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Great detail! Thanks again for putting in the time to do this!


----------



## vistal (Aug 15, 2014)

Hope youre still using this thread its great !!! i just joined and im wanting to learn more on making my own Face projections. Im reallying wanting to do a 10-15 min long 3 pumpkin face animation . Just courious if part 3 was put out i cant find it in the forums.


----------

